Ask HN: How much do you make as a Site Reliability Engineer (SRE)? - mwtzzz
======
mwtzzz
I want to get an idea of the average compensation (salary + bonus) that SREs
are making in the Bay Area. Do you have junior/mid/senior level experience?
Are you working for a startup or a large established company?

------
tejasmanohar
This should be prefixed with "Ask HN: "

~~~
mwtzzz
thanks for the tip, I updated the title

------
ibn_ibid
I've been working professionally as an engineer for almost 5 years, the past
two in dedicated DevOps / SRE capacities. At my current firm, which is a large
global company, I make 150k/yr + variable bonus (usually ~%20).

This is in NYC. I kind of hate the work, though. Would much prefer to go back
to a pure programming role as I miss the problem solving and analytical aspect
of coding. SRE is a lot of plumbing and then twiddling config files or sitting
on the line with cloud support. But it is cool to bring up huge clusters at
the click of a button.

